
How We Built an SQL Firewall - kozak
https://www.cossacklabs.com/blog/how-to-build-sql-firewall-acracensor.html
======
kozak
Although my HN username is similar to the company name, I'm not affiliated
with them in any way (I'm just following their Facebook page).

